# Just an Idea for the EU bug..



## xriderx66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, so far, I know that the EU bug happens when your wipe data.
So today, I just got a thought in my mind.
What if the process of wiping when installing a new ROM was completely gone?
The developers when releasing the ROM could make a NANDROID, and then share that with the users, so the users can just "Restore" from the nandroid without ever having to do a wipe.

Just a thought, probably won't even work. I'm not even sure if nandroid already wipes when restoring etc.


----------



## 0909xelA (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think it has much to do with wiping data. I hardly ever wiped data ever since ICS came out and i used to flash 5,6 times a day. Not saying ever but may be once or twice every other month and thats it. I always formatted /system though.


----------

